# New Zealand Shipping Company 1974



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking for two good mates.
Jimmy Hicky greaser from Cork who skinned out in Lyttleton 1974 but went back to sea 1975.
Jack Bradshaw greaser who emigrated to Wellinton 1974 to become a beer tester.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Dolan Morrison


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Looked up & rang the one J. Bradshaw in Wellington phone book.No luck. KIWI


----------



## dolan (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jack Bradshaw,Hinakura 1973.*

Thank you for that Kiwi.
Jack Bradshaw used to live close by the Parliament building in Wellington.He was a greaser on the Hinakura 1973 and then emigrated to work for a brewery late 1973/74.
Thanks for trying,
Dolan/Sneb


----------



## john strange (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking for Mike lewis, officers steward on Windsor Castle 1962/3.
Lived near Stonhenge last I heard of him.
Can anyone assist?


----------



## Barry Wood (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi
I am looking for ship mates who I sailed with on the Hinakura from Jan.1970 to June 1970, also mates on the Hurunui June 1969 to June 1969 also mates on the Devon July 1969 till Dec 1969 I was an A/S on all these three ships also mates that where on the Rowallan CastleJan 68 till March 68 also mates that where on the Sheaf Wear 6/10/65 till 22/1/1966 ,MV Baron Garioch from 15/2/66 till 31/10/66
Thanks Barry Wood


----------



## Barry Wood (Apr 2, 2007)

Somersbydyke I was wondering if there was anybody else who had sailed on her in July 1970 and also is ther anybody out there who can remember who owns this ship has for the life of me I cannot remember the name of the company that vouage we when up the great lakes and we payed of in Belfast


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Somersbydyke was owned by Klondyke Shipping. For photo and more info take a look at: 

http://www.teesships2.freeuk.com/060821somersbydyke.htm

John T.


----------



## Barry Wood (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to Thank the John T who helped me find the imformian I need to 
know about the ship Somersbydyke


----------



## hashcookie (Jun 23, 2006)

*haparangi huraki*

any one come across D (dave) E. Evans, aka The Wing Commander, who sailed on Hauraki Essex and Haparangi among other NZSC ships, as steward and 2nd steward, around early 70's. Prob. living in Kiwi now, believe me, if you sailed with him, you would remember him


----------



## Alan Munro (Oct 16, 2005)

Barry Wood said:


> Hi
> I am looking for ship mates who I sailed with on the Hinakura from Jan.1970 to June 1970, also mates on the Hurunui June 1969 to June 1969 also mates on the Devon July 1969 till Dec 1969 I was an A/S on all these three ships also mates that where on the Rowallan CastleJan 68 till March 68 also mates that where on the Sheaf Wear 6/10/65 till 22/1/1966 ,MV Baron Garioch from 15/2/66 till 31/10/66
> Thanks Barry Wood


Hi Barry, I was on the Hinakura on that trip, also the one before it. I was 2nd trip deck boy then, the dizzy heights.!! We paid off in Hull that trip.I'm still in touch with one of the ABs who is from Whitby, he was known as BIg Jack.
Regards,alan


----------

